# Nib upgrade Question



## kyaggie (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello all,

For the purposes of this discussion let's say I have a Jr Gent fountain pen and I'm going to upgrade to a Bock fine point nib. Is it recommended to upgrade the feed and housing to a Bock feed and housing or are the ones supplied in the kit sufficient?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## lorbay (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I would change the feed as well for the price. I have not done this although the nib will likely fit I am not sure the feed will. But the ones that have done this will chime in soon.
Lin


----------



## kyaggie (Dec 24, 2013)

Any input from the fountain pen experts?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 24, 2013)

Do not change the feed, only change the nib. Here is a video I made on how to change the nib on a Jr. Series Component set.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZLJKkn3FOU


----------



## chrisk (Dec 24, 2013)

As said above: the standard feed works just fine with a Bock nib.


----------



## kyaggie (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks very much!

Mike


----------

